# [SOLVED] Overwriting /etc/resolv.conf

## tolano

Hi, I have some issue with the dhcp client.

This is my /etc/config.d/net.ra0

```

modules="iwconfig"

iface_ra0="dhcp"

dhcp_ra0="nodns"

dhcp_ra0="-t 30"

essid_ra0="any"

mode_ra0="Managed"

```

And I have my own DNS in /etc/resolv.conf

I'm using the package named dhcp from the portage, and is the only one I have installed.

The problem is that everytime that the net starts, the resolv.conf file is overwritten.

I thought that dhcp_ra0="nodns" should fix it but it doesn't.

Any idea?

Thank you!Last edited by tolano on Tue Aug 01, 2006 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ronmon

Try:

```

dhcpcd_ra0="-R -t 30"

```

----------

## tolano

Nop, is not working   :Sad: 

By the way, what the "-R" means?

----------

## UberLord

 *tolano wrote:*   

> The problem is that everytime that the net starts, the resolv.conf file is overwritten.

 

Our dhcp clients put a header at the top of resolv.conf to show what client on which interface created it.

Or maybe you're using the domainname script?

----------

## tolano

This is the resolv.conf file:

 *Quote:*   

> # generated automatically by net-scripts
> 
> nameserver 192.168.0.1
> 
> 

 

This is my domainname file:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/domainname
> 
> # When setting up resolv.conf, what should take precedence?
> 
> #  0 = let dhcp/whatever override DNSDOMAIN
> ...

 

I have tried using Override=0 but it doesn't work either.

I use dhclient.

Thank you.

----------

## UberLord

That maybe a bug - try updating to baselayout-1.12.x

----------

## tolano

It might be a bug because I updated baselayout and is working now.

Thank you very much.

Solution: Update to baselayout-1.12.x

----------

